# full Prokon 2.6.0.3 - الروابط من رفعى



## علاء عبدالحليم (13 مارس 2013)

*Prokon 2.6.0.3 | 280.5 mb*
PROKON Structural Analysis and Design is supported by a team of professional structural engineers. We take pride in our work and want to help you reach your full potential using PROKON.

PROKON Structural Analysis and Design is a suite of over thirty structural analysis, design and detailing programs. The first PROKON programs were developed in 1989, and today PROKON is used worldwide in over eighty countries. The suite is modular in nature, but its true power lies in the tight integration between analysis, design and detailing programs.

Company History

PROKON Software Consultants was founded by Karl Eschberger and Jacques Pienaar in 1989. Working as young structural engineers in a large consulting firm, they recognised the immense potential of software in structural analysis and design (it was still early days for the PC). During their time consulting, they wrote small individual programs for the hand-held calculators like the Hewlett-Packard HP-35 Scientific Calculator. As word spread around, many of their colleagues started using the programs for their daily work.

*Download:*

Code:

```
http://www.gulfup.com/?g5WQbM

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/wu68vvcw0
```


----------



## ميمومان (13 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم =)
​


----------



## asatstr (13 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخي الفاضل كيف يعمل الكراك للبرنامج لعدم تمكني من عمل activation للبرنامج

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammad1011 (13 مارس 2013)

اخي انا لم انزل البرنامج بعد ولكن
هل هذه النسخة التي ينتهي تفعيلها في شهر 6
يعني بعد هذه المدة لا تعمل
ارجوا توضيخ ذلك 
وايضا كيفية عمل الكراك 

وشكرا


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (13 مارس 2013)

asatstr قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اخي الفاضل كيف يعمل الكراك للبرنامج لعدم تمكني من عمل activation للبرنامج
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا



* 1. Open ******_0613.exe in ****** folder

2. Open Prokon and select phone activation

3. Find repot code in activation window and type in ****** instead of number "1907"

4. Copy the generated number series in ****** and pase in Prokon Activation window, in Return Code

5. Press ok..

6. Enjoy !!  *


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (13 مارس 2013)

النجوم اللى بتظهر دى كلمة كيجن بس مش عارف ليه بتظهر نجوم لما بكتبها انجلش


----------



## ahmed abdelaleem (13 مارس 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> * 1. Open ******_0613.exe in ****** folder
> 
> 2. Open Prokon and select phone activation
> 
> ...


First,Thanks alot for your effort
I have done all the steps to activate the program
But after pasting the generated number in activation window ,Ok button wasnot active to press on it


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (13 مارس 2013)

*
جزاك الله خير ...البرنامج كامل مع الكررااك وشغال 100\100*​


----------



## samymasry (13 مارس 2013)

اين الرابط ... وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## سائد العورتاني (13 مارس 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك فيك


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (14 مارس 2013)

samymasry قال:


> اين الرابط ... وشكرا لجهودكم



معاك رابطين للتحميل اختار اى واحد فيهم 


konpr2603 or DepositFiles


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (14 مارس 2013)

*مشكور على مروركم الطيب والله يجازيكم خير *


----------



## ahmed abdelaleem (14 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس علاء على مجهودك الرائع
أنا قمت يكل خطوات تفعيل الكراك
لكن في النهاية يظهر زر ok الموجود في نافذة التنشيط غير منشط 
أرجو الرد وتوضيح حل المشكلة


----------



## loving_you (14 مارس 2013)

شكراااااا


----------



## mustafa20099 (15 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafa20099 (15 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هارون الخليفة (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس البديري (17 مارس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
للأخوة الذين لا يظهر معهم مفتاح ال ok عند التفعيل الحل اسهل مما تصورون كل ما عليكم عند محاولة نقل الارقام الى الkeygen هوتظليل االرقم 1907 باالكامل والضغط على مفتاح ال delete من لوحة المفاتيح وللتأكيد أكثر اضغط مفتاح الbackspace عدة مرات ويفضل نقل الارقام يدويا حتي تتاكد من نقلهاجميعا ويمكنك بعدها نقل الكود الذي يولده الkeygen إما بطريقة القص واللصق ولكني افضل النقل يدويا ودمتم بخير وعافية


----------



## salim salim (18 مارس 2013)

مشكور جاري التحميل


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (2 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووو


----------



## khalat (3 أبريل 2013)

سلام عليك يااخى 
اريد برنامج ls-dyna with ***** لو سمحت


----------



## م . أبو بكر (3 أبريل 2013)

مشكور ، و جاري التحميل ، و التأكد من صلاحية النسخة .


----------



## م . أبو بكر (3 أبريل 2013)

البرنامج يعمل بشكل صحيح ..

أكرر شكري و امتناني


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (3 أبريل 2013)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> البرنامج يعمل بشكل صحيح ..
> 
> أكرر شكري و امتناني


اسعدنى مرورك الطيب اخى العزيز م.ابوبكر


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (3 أبريل 2013)

khalat قال:


> سلام عليك يااخى
> اريد برنامج ls-dyna with ***** لو سمحت


هحاول باذن الله


----------



## shaher1 (4 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أين رابط التحميل لو سمحت أو كيف يتم تنزيل البرنامج و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (5 أبريل 2013)

shaher1 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أين رابط التحميل لو سمحت أو كيف يتم تنزيل البرنامج و لكم جزيل الشكر




konpr2603


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (5 أبريل 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## musa1 (8 أبريل 2013)

سؤال هل هذا لكراك يعمل للابد ام لفتره ؟؟
و مشكرو و جاري التنزيل و التجربه


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (8 أبريل 2013)

musa1 قال:


> سؤال هل هذا لكراك يعمل للابد ام لفتره ؟؟
> و مشكرو و جاري التنزيل و التجربه


اخى الكريم الكراك مثل السيريال نمبر بالضبط بيبقى شغال مظبوط على النسخة اللى انت محملها لو فى نسخه جديده نزلت بينزل معاها **** تانى خالص يعنى كل نسخه ليها **** غير النسخة اللى قبلها


----------



## ayelamayem77 (9 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
سؤال:
عند الخوال في القائمه
license status 
مكتوب التالي:
Evaluation expires 6-2013
هل معني ذلك أن البرنامج مفعل حتي هذا التاريخ فقط


----------



## عبد الحميد شمعة (11 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم ، حفظك الله من كل مكروه .


----------



## markedmark (11 أبريل 2013)

عد التفعيل البرنامج يضل demo


----------



## مصطفى خرسانة (3 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله ألف خيرا يا أستاذ علاء .. كلشي تمام معي والحمد لله


----------



## monkey (2 يونيو 2013)

اولا جزاك الله الف خير
ولكن بعد التنشيط يظل البرنامج demo
نرجو الحل


----------



## Eng. Omar Qudaih (2 يونيو 2013)

مشكور جدا على مجهودك


----------



## ELKAISAR (2 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سائد العورتاني (2 يونيو 2013)

اخوي هاي النسخة لا تعمل الا فترة وبعدها بتوقف يعني انا وقفت عندي 1-6-2013
ولكن بعد معانه مع هذا البرنامج جربت طريقة وزبطت الحمدلله
في نسخة على المنتدى 2.4
نزلوها ومعها الكراك وكل شي تمام
وبعدها انسخو ملف service pack الي لنسخة 2.6
فيها وبتفعل على اساس 2.6 وبضل مفعل ان شاء الله​


----------



## Abdo Essam (3 يونيو 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2890923.133337.100000504343421&type=1&theater
*​


----------



## الركيزة (15 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي على هذا المجهود ولكن قمت بجميع الخطوات ولكن البرنامج ((demo))


----------



## taher.medany (16 يونيو 2013)

عد التفعيل البرنامج يضل demo o


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وربنا ينفع ويبارك فيك​


----------



## المهندس طالب البلو (29 يوليو 2013)

*لا يفعل البرنامج بعد شهر 6/2013

*


----------



## Abdo Essam (29 يوليو 2013)

المهندس طالب البلو قال:


> *لا يفعل البرنامج بعد شهر 6/2013
> 
> *


*
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1

*​


----------



## muddather5 (15 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## عزالدين جلال (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ekhammoud (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوور


----------



## مهندس ابوبكر (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ارجو المساعده فالى الان لم استطيع وضع الكراك


----------



## سفيان محمد (28 أبريل 2015)

thank you


----------

